# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Naciągnięcie mięśni uda

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , myślę , że może tu mi ktoś pomoże... w googlach nic nie znalazłem, u lekarza byłem nie raz... czekam na rehabilitację, ale tabletki maści nic nie pomaga boli jak cholera.. mam naciagniete miesnie w udzie :Frown:  czy moze wiecie jak zalagodzic bol, bo chodzę skrzywiony, spac nie moge za dlugo ( okolo 5h)  :Frown:

----------


## aros5

Staraj się ograniczać tymczasem ruchowo. Skuteczne jest stosowanie na przemian ciepłych i zimnych okładów.
Początkowo przez 1 dzień stosuj zimne okłady (kilka kostek lodu w ściereczkę). Na drugi dzień dołóż do tego gorące okłady.
Stosuj na przemian po około 20-30 minut.

----------


## focus9

Najlepiej zastosować maść nagrzewającą na stawy i smarować nią miejsce obolałe.

----------

